# 14ft fbottom



## Elite13 (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone have any opinions on bowfishing out of a 14ft flatbottom?


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Do it almost every weekend with up to three people, 2 shooting at a time. It is definetly pushing the limits of this boat pretty hard and everybody needs a good set of sea legs on them. I would by far prefer a bigger boat, a buddy of mine had a wide 15' that worked great, but 14' can be done just be very carefull


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Agreed...nothing wrong with it but it will be very wobbly and wont hold a lot of people or fish. Used to fish by myself in a 10fter in small creeks during the day.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep, done it many times with 2 people. Don't lean over too far!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Just be careful to not make it a wade fishing trip.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep. Keep your cell phone, wallet, and keys in a safe place. You will go swimming one day. But it will do fine otherwise!


----------

